# Micro SD card for Vantrue Dashcam



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Which brand name & memory size micro SD card do you recommend for Vantrue N2 Pro?


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

There is probably something written about this in the Technology forum...

https://uberpeople.net/forums/Technology/


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

This is what I got for mine. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XFWPXYD/?tag=ubne0c-20 Pay attention to the formatting requirements to use a 64 GB.


----------



## pdmedic (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm using a 128GB card from samsung.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Does the GB size matter much? When card is full, doesn’t new video just replace old video in a continuous loop? What’s the advantage of a larger size card, besides giving you more days of recording before old video gets replaced?


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Already ordered hard wire kit off EBay for $20, to use the parking mode feature & for a cleaner install. Using your recommendations to order SD card. 

I assume Best Buy Geek squad professional installers would format the 64GB card?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Hitchhiker said:


> Already ordered hard wire kit off EBay for $20, to use the parking mode feature & for a cleaner install. Using your recommendations to order SD card.
> 
> I assume Best Buy Geek squad professional installers would format the 64GB card?


They did mine and I'm thoroughly happy with their installation.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

I don’t see much advantage in higher storage. If something happens like an accident or Lyft passenger attacking me, can’t any important video be saved? I’m not expecting to have that many instances of video footage needing to be saved, to warrant higher storage. Not sure what I’m missing here, do all size cards have same playback speed?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Hitchhiker said:


> I don't see much advantage in higher storage. If something happens like an accident or Lyft passenger attacking me, can't any important video be saved? I'm not expecting to have that many instances of video footage needing to be saved, to warrant higher storage. Not sure what I'm missing here, do all size cards have same playback speed?


The size of the memory card has nothing to do with the videos. I personally transfer all rides with pax to a 2 TB drive twice a week. Just in case of a false allegation. Do I think I'll need them? No. I do feel better having them though.


----------



## jspec (Aug 28, 2017)

Hitchhiker said:


> Already ordered hard wire kit off EBay for $20, to use the parking mode feature & for a cleaner install. Using your recommendations to order SD card.


I run a Sandisk Extreme Plus 128GB uhs1 A30, this particular sandisk model was a Best Buy specific variant of other sandisk similar spec cards. 
The samsung Evo select seems to be widely popular, with high compatibility, excellent pricing, and repuation for quality that comes with samsung in the memory/ storage arena.

You would run the higher capacity models exactly for the reason you mentioned yourself earlier. I would personally do a dual 128GB card rotation going, with additional archives on an external hard drive. All depends on what works for you, and the peace of mind you get from it.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

How many hours of recording is the 128 GB card capable of, before overriding old video?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

128gb Samsung class 10 here. There is a 256gb Samsung on Amazon for $60. I'm looking at getting it.

If it is important to you and you drive long shifts you may start recording over the beginning of the shift.



Hitchhiker said:


> How many hours of recording is the 128 GB card capable of, before overriding old video?


I get about 6.5 hours @ highest resolution with both cameras recording. But weird things like potholes will trigger saving video clips so if you don't clean it out occasionally it will get less and less. It doesn't overwrite those that are saved.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

How about the IR capacity of N2 pro?


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

On my N2 Pro I use the 256 GB Samsung Evo card. 

However, I recommend endurance or high endurance microsd cards like the Samsung Pro Endurance you can get from Amazon, because it is more suited for dashcams and for loop recordings. It is to my knowledge that regular microsd cards that do not have endurance have a higher chance of failure vs endurance cards. I have seen the prices drop like crazy on Amazon and might wanna look into getting one this weekend.

For now, I am using my 256gb card until it breaks.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks for all the feedback. Went with the SanDisk 64GB from Target for $25, since the 128GB was out of stock. Hopefully this will work well enough for my needs.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Samsung Evo Select 256 gb (U3) cards are less than $45 on Amazon. Sandisk 256 gb (U1) cards are $40. Limited time only.


----------



## Gromittoo (Apr 11, 2017)

Hitchhiker said:


> I don't see much advantage in higher storage. If something happens like an accident or Lyft passenger attacking me, can't any important video be saved? I'm not expecting to have that many instances of video footage needing to be saved, to warrant higher storage. Not sure what I'm missing here, do all size cards have same playback speed?


I got a notice in the mail that I had an unpaid ticket for "double parking", 4 weeks after the ticket was written. Apparently being stopped for 15 seconds can result in a $76 ticket, which you won't find out about until a month after the fact. Sure wish I had access to that footage to fight the ticket.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Hitchhiker said:


> I don't see much advantage in higher storage. If something happens like an accident or Lyft passenger attacking me, can't any important video be saved? I'm not expecting to have that many instances of video footage needing to be saved, to warrant higher storage. Not sure what I'm missing here, do all size cards have same playback speed?


You never know what you'll need and when. 
If you have a smaller card , and it holds 4 hours, that's a pretty small window for you.

Let's say 9 pm cindy lou takes a ride and your her driver. The next morning cindy lou realizes she spent too much $ at the club and is broke. She looks at her bank statement and sees an uber charge for $27.58 and realizes she can eat for the next 2 days if she just says you grabber her ****.

She files a complaint and you wake up to a notice that your account is on hold. You get waitlisted. Uber finally gets back to you and tells you what cindy ***** is accusing you of.

You deny, and can prove it, you've got a dash cam. You pop out the card pop it into your computer but alas, the firs file starts at 10:15 because you drive until 2:15.

If only you would have spent the extra 10 or 20 bucks on a bigger card.



bsliv said:


> Samsung Evo Select 256 gb (U3) cards are less than $45 on Amazon. Sandisk 256 gb (U1) cards are $40. Limited time only.


And how much is a 128gb and 64gb?


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

pdmedic said:


> I'm using a 128GB card from samsung.


Did you form it to a FAT?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Hitchhiker said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. Went with the SanDisk 64GB from Target for $25, since the 128GB was out of stock. Hopefully this will work well enough for my needs.


Not enough, in my opinion..

I dont 64 will even hold 6 hrs. You have to remember your recording with two cameras, that's two files.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

I got a got a 128 but it needs formatted 

All these scam sites.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Homie G said:


> I got a got a 128 but it needs formatted
> 
> All these scam sites.


It's not s scam site, that's how they come new. Do you have a computer? Its easy to do.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Just found it. 
Its a 64.
Do I need to do anything with it?

Tried installing it when I got it and gave up.

How do I format it? Thx &#128077;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Homie G said:


> Just found it.
> Its a 64.
> Do I need to do anything with it?
> 
> ...


Do you have a computer ?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> And how much is a 128gb and 64gb?


128gb is only $20.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XWZWYVP/?tag=ubne0c-20

Don't waste your money on a 64gb.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Homie G said:


> Just found it.
> Its a 64.
> Do I need to do anything with it?
> 
> ...


Google tool "Guiformatter" and format your card with FAT32 by this tool on your computer!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

bsliv said:


> 128gb is only $20.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XWZWYVP/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Don't waste your money on a 64gb.


I know, I was just pointing a 128 isn't that much more expensive than a 64.

64 will only hold a few hours.


----------

